# Will I get disqualified?



## GoranRC (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey guys! So, I'm going to Nisei Week 2015, in august 15, and i'm going to be using my DayanGuhong V2. So, yesterday I took my MIDDLE White CAP off to look at it, but unfortunately dropped it inside my couch. :/ 
I tried to find it but couldn't, so I took my Dayan GuHong V1, took it's middle white cap off, and put it onto my DayanGuhong V2. It snapped on easily! You cannot see a difference, except a Tiiiiny tiny , SUPER tiny pop-up on it.

It has the exact same stickers, and IF i have to, i'll change the stickers. It doesen't give me any improval of my time/solving i think?

And I think they first inspect your cube to see if there are any modifications that will help you in your solve. Is it counted as moderation? Will I get disqualified? Will they even check/see it?
Thank you for any further answers! <3


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 6, 2015)

I doubt it :3


----------



## cubernya (Jul 6, 2015)

For sighted solving I'm assuming? If you get disqualified for that, I'm speechless.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 6, 2015)

theZcuber said:


> For sighted solving I'm assuming? If *they notice that*, I'm speechless.



Ftfy.


----------



## supercube (Jul 6, 2015)

I have competed with one of nine blue stickers that was a different color blue and it was not a problem. it is a rule violation however.

3d) Puzzles must have coloured parts, which must be one of the following: coloured stickers, coloured tiles, coloured plastic, or painted/printed colours. All coloured parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material.

3d2) The colours of puzzles must be solid, with one uniform colour per face. Each colour on the puzzle must be clearly distinct from the other colours.

in your case I see

3h) Modifications that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle are not permitted. Modified versions of puzzles are permitted only if the modification does not make any additional information available to the competitor (e.g. orientation or identity of pieces), compared to an unmodified version of the same puzzle.

3j) Puzzles must be clean, and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damage, or other differences that significantly distinguish any piece from a similar piece. Exception: a logo (see Regulation 3l).

3l) A puzzle may have a logo on a coloured part. If it does, it must have at most one coloured part with a logo.

so you can see that it is illegal but they will probably just think you have some piece of paper in there to keep the cap from falling off. they don't take your center caps off to look at them because people cry and complain when judges disassemble cubes without permission. to assume that someone is cheating by raising one center cap is really unlikely. everyone knows the center caps never move unless M slice or cube rotations. you can always determine the position of the non-visible centers by observing 3 visible centers. unless you start breaking records, I don't think they will care much at all.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 6, 2015)

supercube said:


> I have competed with one of nine blue stickers that was a different color blue and it was not a problem. it is a rule violation however.



Thanks for citing the Regulations; that's always the best way to find out what is officially allowed. (If there is discrepancy, let the WRC know.)

Indeed, if the piece is significantly distinguishable, then it is technically only allowed if that piece is the only piece with a logo.
If it can be distinguished by feel, it is definitely not allowed for BLD.

However, puzzles are allowed to have reasonable wear and imperfections. Most Delegates would probably allow something like this in practice.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah I doubt you would be disqualified


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

I doubt that they would even notice unless you specifically point it out.


----------

